# Top side "creeper"



## TCSmith (Apr 29, 2021)

Needed an better way to access a squad we are working on. So built this little guy to lay on above the engine.
Little bit of machining and a lot of fabrication.
Was a fun little project.


















Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 29, 2021)

It looks like it ought to do the job well. Good work


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 29, 2021)

Like you idea. The new pickups are so high they are hard to work on..


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like you're in the turbo area .


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 29, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks like you're in the turbo area .


Yep, large exhaust leak drive side manifold area. So far it looks like one or more broken studs. 
A little more removing to do to get the whole picture.

Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerner (Apr 29, 2021)

I have used those before. I did not find ANY of them that allowed any significant time in position. 
Your addition of the 'knee pad' zone would have made the difference. Nice addition. Well done. 
Buy the kid a beer


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 29, 2021)

TCSmith said:


> Yep, large exhaust leak drive side manifold area. So far it looks like one or more broken studs.
> A little more removing to do to get the whole picture.
> 
> Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk



I had a boatload of studs replaced on my super duty years ago ('03 model).  I still drive it occasionally but it's mostly retired.


----------



## fixit (Apr 30, 2021)

fantastic


----------



## tjb (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh, I like that!  Something like that would make life so much easier around here for several vehicles and pieces of equipment.  Can you post any specs on dimensions/angles/etc.?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 30, 2021)

tjb said:


> Oh, I like that!  Something like that would make life so much easier around here for several vehicles and pieces of equipment.  Can you post any specs on dimensions/angles/etc.?
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


Sure, When I get a chance I'll draft something up for you.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 30, 2021)

Cool. I wonder what the American Orthopedic Association would say about that? 
I can see the article in the journal : "Chest-flattening caused by excessive use of makeshift auto engine servicing devices"
LOL
-Mark


----------



## hman (Apr 30, 2021)

I recall seeing something similar sold by MicroMark, for model train layout builders ... 








						Topside Creeper Step Ladder Support System
					

DetailsThe Topside CreeperTM - Now more compact when folded. Use in your workshop, garage, train room, and many more placesAdjusts from 48 to 64 inches in height, Topside Creeper; locking weight capacity: 400 poundsBase is 31 inches wide by 56 inches long and 6 ½ inches thickProvides comfort and...




					www.micromark.com
				




Doesn't seem to have the knee option, though I guess that could be added.


----------



## TCSmith (May 1, 2021)

There are several out there, most have you standing locking your knees which I find unbearable.
Snap on has one, which my design is based on.
I am used to their prices but I feel they are out of line on pricing. 

On a side note.
Having some tool steel around the shop was super handy to make a drill bushing to remove one of the broken studs.
Turned it up in the lathe, hardened it with the forge and used a trick an old timer taught me using an old 4 flute tap as an extractor.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaffer (May 1, 2021)

I've been looking at topside creepers recently, and am considering making one too. I don't spend much time over my truck or SUV, but it sure would be handy. Amazon has two Traxion models that are cheap enough to persuade me to buy one of theirs. One of the models is the same as the one hman posted ($230 shipped). I need a foldable one for space-saving.






						Amazon.com: Traxion 3-100 Foldable Topside Automotive Engine Creeper: Automotive
					

Buy Traxion 3-100 Foldable Topside Automotive Engine Creeper: Automotive - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




I like their 3-700 model for better maneuverability between wheels ($317 shipped).



			https://www.amazon.com/Traxion-3-700-ProGear-Topside-Creeper/dp/B007ECE1FM/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?crid=2BC70QVWNJ0MM&dchild=1&keywords=traxion+3-100&qid=1619885967&sprefix=traxion+%2Caps%2C247&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFJSlVLT0tTRTU0OUQmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAxNDg1MjIxQjJGNlczVlpDRTk2JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA3NDIxMzgzQTVYT1lRSVY2MEozJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
		


This is a well-done video comparing both Traxion models.






Nomad has one that looks comfortable, but it's more than a grand, and I can't justify it for little use it would get.









						Nomad The Elevator Regular Elevated Creeper
					

JMC Equipment has the best prices when it comes to the Nomad The Elevator Regular Elevated Creeper. Call us up at 800-562-4791 for prices and discounts.




					jmcautomotiveequipment.com


----------



## tjb (May 1, 2021)

TCSmith said:


> There are several out there, most have you standing locking your knees which I find unbearable.
> Snap on has one, which my design is based on.
> I am used to their prices but I feel they are out of line on pricing.
> 
> ...


Would love some specs on yours when you get a chance.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## hman (May 1, 2021)

Hah!  Looks like MicroMark is simply re-selling the Traxion (at a bit of a markup).  I'm not into automotive stuff, so not aware of all the gadgets available in that area ... just recalled seeing the one I inked to, in a paper catalog that MicroMark sent me some months ago.

@TCSmith - looks like you've done your research.  And I can understand your concern with locked knees.  Yours is definitely an improvement.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

Great thread , I need one of these contraptions . I've had an issue with my 03 Super Duty also . When pulling on long uphill stretches I get smoke coming thru the dash board . I figure it's coming from the turbo ? Please chime in as I'm no deisel mechanic ( other than deisel fit and deis won't )


----------



## Tmate (May 2, 2021)

Very handy!  I also use mine to work on my train layout.


----------



## TCSmith (May 4, 2021)

I had an opportunity to get some measurements for ya. Let me if you have any specific questions. I built this thing on the fly and did not create any prints or drawings ahead of time. Some of the angle measurements are estimates but should be pretty close.

Materials used:
1 1/2" tube
1 1/4" tube
1" tube
3/4" round
All tubing is 0.120" wall

I didn't detail the top part as this will depend on your use and body structure.
I used plywood for the cushion bottoms, with tee nuts under the foam to bolt them on.

Overall height adjustment holes are on 2" centers.

Knee height adjustment holes are on 1" centers.

I may add a center foot to take up a bit of the bounce while on top of this thing. However it is totally manageable the way it is.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (May 4, 2021)

TCSmith said:


> I had an opportunity to get some measurements for ya. Let me if you have any specific questions. I built this thing on the fly and did not create any prints or drawings ahead of time. Some of the angle measurements are estimates but should be pretty close.
> 
> Materials used:
> 1 1/2" tube
> ...


Thanks.  I see one in my future.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Sugar Hill Psycles (May 4, 2021)

nice work and very helpful im sure


----------

